# Blackwater Bay tomorrow morning?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I was thinking of going tomorrow morning for the morning bite, has anyone been having any luck early morning? I think low tide will be around 11am'ish... Since ill be fishing the end of a low tide would it be better to more towards Blackwater River side where it's deeper? Any suggestions?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

With the last four days of cold weather and the tide, up the river might be better.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i'll be out there with ya tomorrow. Hope we can find a few !


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks reelthrill. What will you be targeting basnbud?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Ill be out there as well looking for trout and reds


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nobody's chasing stripe bass yet?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

trout, reds, and maybe a stripe if I can find any. if they won't bite, i'll prob throw for some bass up river in some of the lakes.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you caught any stripe bass recently?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I havn't caught the first one yet.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dang, was hopin for a decent report. I caught one with the first cold snap, 24"!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

nice. maybe i'll be lucky tomorrow and get in em !


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I was on the BW this morning prior to sunrise. Topwater, Mirrolure, and jigs on the bottom. Almost froze my left hand holding on to the reel. Returned home at 10:30 and all I landed was 1 10" spec. Fished from approx. 1 mile north of fhe I-10 bridge to about 1/4 mile south of the bridge. Fished flats, sawgrass banks, and deep water. Water temp was 56. Moderate breeze most of the time. Water was light chop in strongest breezes. Did locate some smooth water to try out a new Papa Dog - nothing. My partner didn't get a hit. Spoke to a couple other anglers who didn't do anything. Maybe when the warm weather hits after this rainy weekend will prove better. HAVING SAID ALL THAT -- I WAS FISHING AND HAVING A GREAT TIME!!! Good luck to you tomorrow (Saturday) morning.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dang that report is devastating!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok, bassnbud, I'll be looking for a better report from you tomorrow. The fog was do thick this morning that moisture was dripping from my GoreTex as the result of <10 minute ride down river. Also, rain moving in later tomorrow. Watch for hazards to navigation in the seasonally low water!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll get to see how we'll my Storm Under Armor hoodie repels the dew.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

R2p0 -- according to my WeatherBug and local TV forecasts, fog will be thick enough for possible advisories to be issued. Temps will be a bit warmer...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the update, that fog can get frustrating when it's like that.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

good thing for gps on my lowrance ! still don't help with hazards though. well I'll give a report on what I did, or did not catch ! see ya'll out there (maybe if the fog isn't too thick)


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

What kind of boat will you be in?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

red and grey triton tr186 with an evenrude 150. prob gonna put in at the shell landing.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll be in a old white McKee Craft. I'll probably fish more towards the mouth of Blackwater River, shorter ride for me.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Where is the MOUTH OF THE BW??


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

red and grey tritontr186 with an evenrude 150. gonna put in at the shell landing.

(second time I put this post in) last one dissappeared !


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Iv always considered the area north of I-10 bridge to be the mouth of Blackwater River. You will have two channel markers once you pass under the bridge to your right, since that's the main way I go to get up river. But I guess hard to say it has a definate mouth...


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

The wife and I are getting ready to go. Putting in at the shell pile in Bagdad. 
ishing out of a black and white Blazer with a Yamaha 150. Going to to Marquis basin first, then out towards the interstate bridge. Looking for slot reds and the very tasty Bass!! maybe I'll see you guys.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught some stripers around the interstate bridge at bagdad. I usually start targeting the big ones upriver about now.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

R2p0 - I know exactly where ur talking about but just never heard anyone refer to the mouth of the BW, I guess there has to be one somewhere.

Atmospheric conditions are better today!! I hope you get a boat load. If you happen to land a bull with a new 3" Pink Lightening (H2O Express/Academy Sports) top water lure in it's mouth- I'd like my lure back, pls.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey reelthrill, this is the first year I have tried to actually target them so I'm a little green in knowledge. How far up are you talking, are you looking for points with deep water or shallows, and besides live bait what lures are working best for you?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn't make it out for the morning bite, but I went out this evening. I landed about 5 speck ranging from 10"-22". Didn't see a single striped bass......


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I always heard that Bay Point was where the river ended and the bay began.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking on a map I can see where they could consider Bay Point being the mouth. It's just a bigger mouth than yellow river.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I went out there Sat mornin, launched about 7:30 at the shell landing, not too foggy. started in the mouth of pond creek, didn't catch any there. I saw some action on the sufface out in the middle, so I started catchin some specks out in the middle in the current. No keepers though. Went up to Marquis basin and fished the deep hole in there. It was loaded with white trout! I couldn't keep em off the blade bait i was workin. I wanted the big specks though, so I moved down the left hand creek and fiannaly put a keeper speck in the boat (18 in.) but no more in there. then I headed up to the mouth of Grand basin, but no bites there. next was Pelican bayou for some bass fishin. Caught about a dozen small ones up in there on a black trick worm on a shakey head. then just hunted and pecked around in the main river tryin to pick up some more keeper specks with no luck. a lot of small ones. final spot was under the hyw 90 bridge in downtown milton once the lights came on. I caught another dozen there with only one being big enought to keep. Pluse I caught a striper (finally !) He was too small keep. 

Sunday went to escambia and about the same results. A lot of small ones, but only one big enough to keep. Gilrfriend caught a small red up at the end of the hot ditch. We need that cold weather to come on in and stay a while to get em in them deep holes.

P.S. I met Desert Egale out on the water, heck of a nice guy. I gave him a couple of them blade baits I make. Hope you fill the boat useing them !

Basnbud.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the report. I'm curious if these blade baits, you are talking about. Can you post some pictures?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

*blade*

i hope this works.......


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Perfect!!!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

they work better in clear water, unless you paint them. but good luck getting it to stick !


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's cool, like a shad spoon. Where do you tie the line to, one of the three holes on the back?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

yes. depending on how your fishing it.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

When you were catching the white trout did you work that at the bottom of the hole or about half way?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

most all the white trout your gonna catch is gonna be right on the bottom, unless they follow it up. as far as where in the hole....I think they were on the sides and down in the bottom of it.


----------

